# Smashbox Photo finish and Monistat Chafing gel



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 10, 2007)

Has anyone tried Monistat Chafting gel as a primer? Someone said it works like Smashbox Photo Finish. Is that true?


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Smashbox Photo finish and Monistat Chafting gel*







 um... why would you put chafing gel on your face hon????   i doubt that's even_ safe_ to use on your face... that's why there are face primers on the market... 2 *totally *different things...


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Smashbox Photo finish and Monistat Chafting gel*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_





 um... why would you put chafing gel on your face hon????   i doubt that's even safe to use on your face... that's why there are face primers on the market... 2 *totally *different things..._

 


I read some reviews and yes, some girls are really using it as primers. I know that's kinda weird. But, just thought i ask you specktra ladies.


----------



## astronaut (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Smashbox Photo finish and Monistat Chafting gel*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_that's why there are face primers on the market... 2 *totally *different things..._

 
Marketing. I remember of hearing about certain products that are really just some other basic product put in a different package and marketed as something else. I'm not talking about the chaffing gel and photo finish specifically because I don't know. We'll have to look at the chemistry and ingredients for that. But it is possible...


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 11, 2007)

just wondering ... who was like "hmmm lemme put my vagina cream on my face"


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 11, 2007)

I thought that the chafing gel was used on the inner arms and thighs, but I could be wrong. I don't think it's for vaginal use. And, I've heard the primer claim also. Only it was someone posting about UDPP alternatives.


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_just wondering ... who was like "hmmm lemme put my vagina cream on my face"_


----------



## banjobama (Aug 11, 2007)

Someone might have read the ingredients and noticed they were similar. Or they noticed it felt the same on their skin. Who knows.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_just wondering ... who was like "hmmm lemme put my vagina cream on my face"_

 

FYI Monistat chafing gel is NOT a Vagina cream. :durrr:


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 11, 2007)

i just picked up a box of monistat earlier and read the ingredients.  It does have  the same ingredients as smashbox photo finish. Like um.... dimenthicone crosspolymer and tocopheryl acetate. 


Nuff review, feedbacks and question. I'mma give it a try.





Thanks guys!


----------



## lobsteriffic (Aug 11, 2007)

let us know how it goes - i'm curious!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 11, 2007)

there are people out there that use Monistat Chafing gel as a primer.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzkrizzlerocks* 

 
_FYI Monistat chafing gel is NOT a Vagina cream. :durrr:_

 
oh! hahaha my bad. i saw monistat and i generally think vag's..


----------



## Allybean (Aug 11, 2007)

Haha, I read it somewhere and gave it a try (If it was going to save me some money....), and I thought it worked well enough......


----------



## macedout (Aug 11, 2007)

i ve used it--its a dead ringer for photo finish and only costs $5 at the drugstore, makes foundation and concealer GLIDE on, great!,
and no, its not for your vagina, but arms, legs, mutipurpose, for chafing or soothing razor burn! so if you buy it and dont like it as a makeup primer, you can use it for something else, def. a find for $5 at the local drugstore!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow!  What great info!  I'm giving this a try & going to buy some today


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 11, 2007)

I used it this morning and "WOW" what a godsend product. I absolutely Love it. It makes my foundation glide on silky smooth. $6 bucks, you can't beat that.
I definatley recommend this product!!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 11, 2007)

Again Ladies, Thanks for all your input on this....


                                                   You guys ROCK!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzkrizzlerocks* 

 
_Again, Thanks ladies for all your input on this...._

 
Thank you for even bringing it up!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That Smashbox primer is sooo expensive!


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 11, 2007)

When I was in Texas, it was reduced to about $2.61 but, honestly, I was too chicken to buy a few boxes (like I would have). I didn't want 'the look' from the cashier.


----------



## astronaut (Aug 12, 2007)

So how does it compare to Smashbox's photofinish? Is it just a good primer, or is it really a photofinish dupe? How's the texture and stuff? (I've never used the chafing gel before so I don't know what the consistency is like)


----------



## macedout (Aug 12, 2007)

the monistat gel feels exactly like the smashbox photo finish and if u compare ingredients they're the same! $5 compared to $40!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 12, 2007)

I looked at my Walgreens last night & it was sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Apparently everyone must have heard about this hahahaha!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macedout* 

 
_the monistat gel feels exactly like the smashbox photo finish and if u compare ingredients they're the same! $5 compared to $40!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I totally agree. It feels exactly the same.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I looked at my Walgreens last night & it was sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Apparently everyone must have heard about this hahahaha!_

 

Oh'my look what i've done. Monistat is selling like hot cakes. They better break me off some mooolah. hehehe....


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_So how does it compare to Smashbox's photofinish? Is it just a good primer, or is it really a photofinish dupe? How's the texture and stuff? (I've never used the chafing gel before so I don't know what the consistency is like)_

 


For meeh... Yes, it's a really goood primer and it works wonder. The texture is exactly like smashbox photo finish. Soooo freaken cheap that i need to stock up about 5 or ten boxes. lol.... That should last meee a lifetime.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Oh'my look what i've done. Monistat is selling like hot cakes. They better break me off some mooolah. hehehe....  
 





So since I couldn't find it, could you tell me how big the tube is....let's say for everyday use, how long do you think will it last?  I'll have to go to a different store to find it...booo!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_





So since I couldn't find it, could you tell me how big the tube is....let's say for everyday use, how long do you think will it last?  I'll have to go to a different store to find it...booo!_

 


The tube is 1.5 oz. For every day use i think i'll last about 1 1/2 months. 

Since it's sooo hard for you to find it at your local store, why don't you order it online at drugstore.com They sell if for $6.99.


----------



## linzbyrd (Aug 13, 2007)

I've been using this as a makeup primer for months now.  I love it!  It's so cheap and works great.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzkrizzlerocks* 

 
_The tube is 1.5 oz. For every day use i think i'll last about 1 1/2 months. 

Since it's sooo hard for you to find it at your local store, why don't you order it online at drugstore.com They sell if for $6.99._

 
Thanks!  I don't think it will be too hard to find, I was just upset it was not at Walgreens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & I have to go somewhere else.  I will order it online as a last resort, but when you add shipping into it...then it gets more expensive.


----------



## sigwing (Aug 16, 2007)

Amazing....now i have to have some too...!


----------



## jenii (Aug 17, 2007)

I have both Photo Finish and Monistat, but since I don't like Photo Finish, I doubt I'll be trying the Monistat on my face anytime soon. Photo Finish breaks me out, and I imagine Monistat would do the same.

I use the Monistat for it's intended purpose, which is to prevent chafing on the legs, inner arms, etc.


----------



## Bobo (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *linzbyrd* 

 
_I've been using this as a makeup primer for months now. I love it! It's so cheap and works great._

 
Ok....I'm almost convinced. I use Laura Geller spackle; but the price really tempts me. However I just haven't been able to wrap my mind around it....you know, "Monistat, yeast infections, smear it on your face....well maybe not...."


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 2, 2007)

Holy cow. I am trying this asap. the ingredients are insanely comparable! thanks!!!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bobo* 

 
_Ok....I'm almost convinced. I use Laura Geller spackle; but the price really tempts me. However I just haven't been able to wrap my mind around it....you know, "Monistat, yeast infections, smear it on your face....well maybe not...."
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol i was thinking the same thing. and everytime this thread comes up i think "hmmm maybe".


----------



## vica (Sep 2, 2007)

i needa get me some of that.. did you guys know that O glow by smashbox is just like a lipgloss that avon/mark came out with years before o glow came out. its clear and when you apply it to anywhere, it turns pink... damn you smashbox!!!


----------



## snugglebunny (Oct 28, 2007)

i guess it's a lil late to post, but I've got simple questions:

When you put on either the actual smashbox or whether you put on the monistat, do you moisturize your skin before or after you put on the primer? Will it make a difference? Because I read everyone's comments and one said that it repels water...so I was thinking that a person would moisturize beforehand. However, I was wondering if the primer will still go on as great as it should even after you moisturize or will it cancel out the primer effect after moisturizing?

Is it okay to put sunscreen before or after the primer? I really want to keep my skin healthy from the sun so I was wondering if I had to give up sunscreen on my face for the primer.

I'm sorta a novice for makeup stuff...so, does a primer ONLY provide smooth application, or does it also help your makeup to stay for the day? If it does help the foundation/powder stay, how long does it make the makeup last?

Thank you =) hope i get a response even though I'm a bit late for this thread


----------



## Larkin (Oct 28, 2007)

I like the stuff. My sister and I both use it. *Also, if it was suppose to be for your vagina ,no
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, we wouldn't be using it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* I'd recommend it to anyone.

Here's how the website describes it.







*Non-greasy Powder-Gel™ skin protectant formula with Dimethicone. Dries to form a silky, breathable barrier to fight friction; 

*Prevents chafing and irritation caused by moisture, heat, and movement. Ideal for treating everyday intimate discomforts of athletes, plus-size women, new moms, and bikini area waxers or shavers; 

*Fast-acting formula comforts chafed skin. Works with just one application; 

*Fragrance-free and non-staining. Discreet relief without damage to your undergarments; 

*Non-irritating formula with Vitamin E and soothing Aloe. Gentle enough for daily use on even your most delicate areas. 

**This product is not intended to treat yeast infections.
For external use only.*


----------



## Larkin (Oct 28, 2007)

*........*


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snugglebunny* 

 
_i guess it's a lil late to post, but I've got simple questions:

When you put on either the actual smashbox or whether you put on the monistat, do you moisturize your skin before or after you put on the primer? *yes *Will it make a difference? Because I read everyone's comments and one said that it repels water...so I was thinking that a person would moisturize beforehand. *right* However, I was wondering if the primer will still go on as great as it should even after you moisturize or will it cancel out the primer effect after moisturizing? *yes, let your moisturizer soak in for a few minutes*

Is it okay to put sunscreen before or after the primer? I really want to keep my skin healthy from the sun so I was wondering if I had to give up sunscreen on my face for the primer.* (someone can correct me if I'm wrong) I believe you put on your skin products before your primer. Primer should go on last ,right before your foundation. It's what I do.*

I'm sorta a novice for makeup stuff...so, does a primer ONLY provide smooth application, or does it also help your makeup to stay for the day? *both* If it does help the foundation/powder stay, how long does it make the makeup last? *varies from person to person*

Thank you =) hope i get a response even though I'm a bit late for this thread_


----------



## sigwing (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vica* 

 
_i needa get me some of that.. did you guys know that O glow by smashbox is just like a lipgloss that avon/mark came out with years before o glow came out. its clear and when you apply it to anywhere, it turns pink... damn you smashbox!!!_

 

Like the "mood lipstick" that you could get in either pink or orange tones?  I can't remember who made it, but it was clear then would turn like bright pink or orange on your lips!  I guess everyone ended up in the same fluorescent mood!  it is/was pretty cheap stuff...


----------



## astronaut (Oct 29, 2007)

Here are the ingredients of each product in case anyone wants to know.

*Smashbox Photofinish Primer*
Cyclomethicone, Dimethicone Crosspolymer, Isopropylparaben, Retinyl Palmitate, Tocopheryl Acetate, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Carthamus Tinctorium (Safflower) Seed Oil, Vitis Vinifera (Grape) Seed Extract, Cola Acuminata Seed Extract, Propylene Glycol, Camellia Oliefera Leaf Extract, Isobutylparaben, Butylparaben, and Water

*Monistat Chafing Gel*
Dimethicone, Cyclopentasiloxane, dimethicone/vinyl dimethicone crosspolymer, silica, tocopheryle acetate, trisiloxane

I use the Monistat Chafing Gel and I like it more than the photofinish primer. I found Photofinish to be too thick and heavy.


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_just wondering ... who was like "hmmm lemme put my vagina cream on my face"_

 
Hemorrhoid cream can be used to help with undereye circles. A lot of things are multipurpose. I can't say chafing gel would be the first thing I'd think of putting on as a primer, but it might work. It's really just a gel powder.


----------



## almmaaa (Oct 30, 2007)

Does anyone who has tried this and has oily skin know if it increases your oilyness? Thanks


----------



## snugglebunny (Nov 8, 2007)

wow...monistat has less ingredients than photofinish. that looks like it must be better for the skin because there are less chemicals on the face.


----------



## glamdoll (Nov 9, 2007)

hmmm I dunno, I want to get the photo finish primer,but if this is cheaper and less expensive, I want to give it a try. Where can I get a sample tube of photo finish ? I went to sephora, but they had full size only.


----------



## aeni (Nov 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_hmmm I dunno, I want to get the photo finish primer,but if this is cheaper and less expensive, I want to give it a try. Where can I get a sample tube of photo finish ? I went to sephora, but they had full size only._

 
ULTA should have some.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzkrizzlerocks* 

 
_The tube is 1.5 oz. For every day use i think i'll last about 1 1/2 months. 

Since it's sooo hard for you to find it at your local store, why don't you order it online at drugstore.com They sell if for $6.99._

 
it can last you for months if you don't use that much. i have use Laura Mercier primer which is 1.7 oz and that lasted me almost 10 months. i have also use it everyday.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Nov 17, 2007)

I bought this last week thanks to this thread and WOW it's great. It even makes my skin looks great before the foundation. I'd so recommend this =]


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for the tip.  I want to try this out too.  

Yes, I too thought at first, "I thought it was just for the crotch area".


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Amaranthine* 

 
_Hemorrhoid cream can be used to help with undereye circles. A lot of things are multipurpose. I can't say chafing gel would be the first thing I'd think of putting on as a primer, but it might work. It's really just a gel powder._

 

I actually tried Prep H on the eyes and I just couldn't use it due to the smell.  It smells like dead shark to me.


----------



## XShear (Nov 18, 2007)

I've tried using the Monistat for a primer, but it just didn't do it for me. :/


----------



## aeni (Nov 18, 2007)

My mom called to tell me how great the gel's working for her (she's 63).  She said she's also noticed that her skin is feeling much better overall and can see a difference in texture without the gel on.


----------



## Regalis (Dec 2, 2007)

Reading this thread had me SO EXCITED to try this, but after some rapid googling, I'm not sure it's sold in Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 does anyone know if it is, or...?


----------



## Jeisenne (Dec 2, 2007)

I just saw this thread since it was bumped.

I've been using this since the summer, as I wanted to use some primer after I do the biore strips on my nose (to get rid of that open pore look) and it works beautifully.  My man was like, "Why are you going to put that on your face?" and when I explained that I read on some asian beauty blog that the ingredients and result were similar, it was either a $5 tube of chafing gel or a $30 tube of primer from Sephora or MAC.

He said nothing after that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another thing I like is that it's not as heavy as Laura Geller's Spackle or the Smashbox Photofinish, and there's no odor to the chafing gel.  It also doesn't clog my pores and it doesn't make my nose an oil slick.  I still have the same tube, and it's been a few months.  If you're a beauty bargain hunter, this is a good find


----------



## DaisyPie (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Regalis* 

 
_Reading this thread had me SO EXCITED to try this, but after some rapid googling, I'm not sure it's sold in Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 does anyone know if it is, or...?_

 
I'd also like to know where us Aussies are able to purchase this from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could anyone help us out?


----------



## Regalis (Dec 8, 2007)

I had a look at Amazon.com, and other retailers sell it through them, but they can't ship here =/


----------



## redambition (Dec 8, 2007)

Aussie girls - try a chemist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm not sure if they'll have it over here, but if they do, that's where it will be.

alternatively, ethought sell it online. it's an australian website so you shouldn't have any issues with shipping.


----------



## DaisyPie (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_Aussie girls - try a chemist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm not sure if they'll have it over here, but if they do, that's where it will be.

alternatively, ethought sell it online. it's an australian website so you shouldn't have any issues with shipping._

 
I just had a look at ethought and even though it is listed on the website, when I click to buy it it directs me to Amazon.com unfortunately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: Would anyone from the US be willing to buy some and put it on Ebay so Aussies could buy it? I don't mind paying a little bit extra for your trouble


----------



## redambition (Dec 8, 2007)

hmmm... that's a bit dodgy! it's labelled as "ship only within US" too.

Technically, they should not be advertising itmes for purchase if they can't deliver on that.

I've sent them an email through their contacct link to inform them that their site is displaying products that can't be purchased/delivered to Australia.


----------



## bearscanfly (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyPie* 

 
_EDIT: Would anyone from the US be willing to buy some and put it on Ebay so Aussies could buy it? I don't mind paying a little bit extra for your trouble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm going to check out my Walgreens (drugstore) tomorrow early afternoon and I plan on picking some of this up too. I could do a CP if you'd like! Just cover cost + shipping and I wouldn't mind at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd pm this all to you but, well...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and definitely don't know how haha


----------



## nibjet (Dec 18, 2007)

where is this in walgreens?  or walmart for that matter! I've been looking for it where the rest of the monistat is but I can't see anything anything not for yeast.. I don't want to spend too much time in that aisle if I don't have to! lol


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 10, 2008)

omg...what a fantastic idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my old roomates father is a doctor and he did research on preparation h and he totally recomdended it. gotta ask them about this!


----------



## sharkbytes (Jan 10, 2008)

It's too funny that it's 2am, and that I'm contemplating going to the 24-hour CVS just to try this out!  I can put the money I save on smashbox towards more makeup


----------



## gracetre123 (Jan 10, 2008)

I havent tried the smashbox yet, but I got this chafin gel at wal mart, and it really does a wonderful job, smothes the skin and feels really nice, give it a try it´s only 6 bucks..


----------



## snowflakes (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh!  I almost wanted to buy the smashbox photofinish primer when I read this read!  I would love to try this chafing gel but its not available in Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is sad!


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I actually tried Prep H on the eyes and I just couldn't use it due to the smell. It smells like dead shark to me._

 
Use the clear gel. It has witch hazel, phenylphrine, and aloe vera. The shark oil kind is too greasy and obvious. I take it out of the tube and out it in a little container......


----------



## astronaut (Jan 20, 2008)

Review: Truth About Monistat Chafing Powder Gel as MakeUp Primer


----------



## cdnaddict (Jan 21, 2008)

i purchased the monistat gel in hopes that i could save muchos moolah on a face primer. i have fairly sensitive, fair, oily skin.. ya, i really got the short straw on that... and was willing to use it for a few days to test it out. regarding the vajay comment (sorry), it does say on the box that it is not intended for yeast infections. there are a few posters here who are correct: it is primarily for chafing of _any_ body parts, not mainly for the vaginal area. 

the gel felt pretty smooth on my face, similar to smashbox's primer, but bottom line it did not deliver. it made my makeup last for a couple hours more than without primer, but by the end of the day it certainly wasn't fresh looking. i broke down and bought a smashbox photo finish travel size at shoppers for $25 CAD (pain the butt!). i walked outside in -20 weather for about 30 minutes and was wearing my makeup over this primer for... 9 hours now and my makeup looks fresh! so its worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jan 27, 2008)

i LOVE smashbox's photo finish primer so this comes as a huge surprise to me. i'm definitely open to giving it a try when i run out of my primer! thanks for sharing


----------



## Artphr33k (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzkrizzlerocks* 

 
_FYI Monistat chafing gel is NOT a Vagina cream. :durrr:_

 
That is SOOO funny... because I know this post is kind of old, but I went to CVS today looking for it, and i said i needed "monistat" to the lady, and she looked at me like i was weird and started whispering to the other ladies... "she needs itch relief things"
lol and they recommended me a lotion to combat SKIN INFECTIONS CAUSED BY A SKIN PARASITE!!! eww.... so I left





hahaha... i'll give it a try tomorrow


----------



## SweetCheeks (Feb 1, 2008)

You put this on after moisturizer and before foundation, right? Anyone?


----------



## JoeyEmma (Feb 5, 2008)

Whats it like under mineral makeup?

Also, where in the UK can you get it other than ebay. It bugs me having to pay $20 (inc s&h) for a $6 product, when I know that it will only cost $4 to post


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry...I just can't get over the fact that it's made by Monistat...


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm heading to walgreens LOL p


----------



## starletkiss (Feb 17, 2008)

Usually, I'd be kind of intrigued about dupes... but vaginal cream? I dunno. Not to mention I'm not a big fan of smashbox primer. Personally, it makes my face kind of oily. But i hear soooo many good reviews about it. Am I the only one who doesn't like it???


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Feb 17, 2008)

I tried it ...i liked it at first ...then after about a week ..my cheeks got a weird flakiness to them when i would put this on ..and once i applied my foundation the edges would pill up and curl into little fluff of skin, primer, foundation.

In my experience ..not workies at all.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starletkiss* 

 
_Usually, I'd be kind of intrigued about dupes... but vaginal cream? I dunno. Not to mention I'm not a big fan of smashbox primer. Personally, it makes my face kind of oily. But i hear soooo many good reviews about it. Am I the only one who doesn't like it???_

 
It's not a vaginal cream, it is a chafing gel.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 18, 2008)

The Chafing gel works best when mixed with a facial moisturizer on the back of your hand.


----------



## benvenuta (Feb 24, 2008)

Australians: Monistat is available via Ebay: clicky


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nibjet* 

 
_where is this in walgreens?  or walmart for that matter! I've been looking for it where the rest of the monistat is but I can't see anything anything not for yeast.. I don't want to spend too much time in that aisle if I don't have to! lol_

 
I am wondering the same!


----------



## Babylard (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snugglebunny* 

 
_i guess it's a lil late to post, but I've got simple questions:

When you put on either the actual smashbox or whether you put on the monistat, do you moisturize your skin before or after you put on the primer? Will it make a difference? Because I read everyone's comments and one said that it repels water...so I was thinking that a person would moisturize beforehand. However, I was wondering if the primer will still go on as great as it should even after you moisturize or will it cancel out the primer effect after moisturizing?

Is it okay to put sunscreen before or after the primer? I really want to keep my skin healthy from the sun so I was wondering if I had to give up sunscreen on my face for the primer.

I'm sorta a novice for makeup stuff...so, does a primer ONLY provide smooth application, or does it also help your makeup to stay for the day? If it does help the foundation/powder stay, how long does it make the makeup last?

Thank you =) hope i get a response even though I'm a bit late for this thread_

 
That's some crazy questions you got there lol.  I never really noticed a difference when i wait or not before applying primer after moisturizer.  I use light moisturizers because heavy ones make me a greasy.  If ur face is still uber wet, the primer might get diluted and runny.  So as long as ur face is "dry", its fine to apply primer quickly after moisturizer.

no offence, but the repelling water on the face is seriously goofy lol.

yes, moisturizing the face before primers can make a difference.  primers in nature are dry.  if u don't moiturize your face before hand, you may have larger, more visibly dry flakes of skin.  yuck.

sunscreen is kinda useless in my opinion.  unless you plan on reapplying it after every few hours, you are doing worse for your skin.  a moisturizer with spf in it should be good enough.  if you are going to be in direct sunlight for a whole day, you should be using sunscreen designed for the face and you would have to reapply.  i see no point in a primer here because u wouldnt be able to wear foundation very easily..  i cant imagine reapplying sunscreen and having to smear on more foundation.

anyways, i used to use sunscreen on my face a lot.. and my skin became very muddy and got darker and changed texture after that summer because i didnt reapply i guess.  i stopped using sunscreen and stick with spf moisturizer and now my skin is back to normal...

hope that helps in some way

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetCheeks* 

 
_You put this on after moisturizer and before foundation, right? Anyone?_

 
Generally, it goes like this:
Cleanser --> Toner --> Moiturizer --> Eye Cream --> Primer  --> Concealer --> Foundation  --> Finishing Powder


----------



## Tashona Helena (Mar 10, 2008)

blahh I wish I had read this before I went to Walmart! Must check again after class haha.  Thank god for the self-checkout.


----------



## Babylard (Mar 19, 2008)

i got the chafing gel at shopper's drug mart (canada) for $10.99.  I think it works Okay... I wish it was a little thicker.  Given that it is a Gel... I guess the conisistancy is fair.  I was using Sheer Cover primer which probably has more silicon and it covers my swimming pool pores better due to the thicker but non-greasy consistency.  I saw a 20% silicon cream in the baby aisle.  I'm gonna try that next, hoping its thicker.  I imagine it would work very well mixed in with the monistat (found it in Shopper's Drug Mart near the pregnancy tests lol)

monistat is very lightweight and thinner if thats what you prefer but for someone like me who has swimming pool pores... it works just okay.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Mar 19, 2008)

I've been using it for a little over a week and I've seen major improvement.  My skin still gets a little oily but not as bad as it used to.  For those who only used it for a day you might want to use it a little bit longer cause I noticed that it got a little better the next few days.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Anyway, I'm very happy with it.


----------



## amyelizabethau (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm soooo gonna atleast try this!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_I've been using it for a little over a week and I've seen major improvement. My skin still gets a little oily but not as bad as it used to. For those who only used it for a day you might want to use it a little bit longer cause I noticed that it got a little better the next few days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, I'm very happy with it._

 
So you found this at Walmart after all?  Last time I was there, I looked and it was a no go.  What section please?  Walgreens here doesn't have it anymore


----------



## Tashona Helena (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_So you found this at Walmart after all?  Last time I was there, I looked and it was a no go.  What section please?  Walgreens here doesn't have it anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup! It was in a section with the condoms, female creams/treatments, etc.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 25, 2008)

The people I've seen wearing it have a white/gray cast to their face. It looks odd.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Mar 25, 2008)

^ Maybe they don't blend it or something?  They might put it thick thinking that it's gonna be more effective lol...but it's works just as well by blending it in.


----------



## islandblossom (Mar 25, 2008)

wow, this is really interesting. I have to remember this the next time I'm going down the aisles at the grocery store. :]


----------



## rmcandlelight (Mar 28, 2008)

I ordered from drugstore.com $6.99.  It is awesome.  I apply moisturer then the monistat gel then my foundation.  Alittle goes along way.   My walgreens didn't have it either.


----------



## nunu (Mar 28, 2008)

Where can we find the monistat chafing gel in the UK? I really want to give it a try!


----------



## trip75 (Mar 28, 2008)

I really want to give this stuff a go but... I recently tried bare escentuals and had an allergic reaction to it. I read somewhere on specktra that alot of people are allergic to the dimethicone. The ingredients in the chafing gel include dimethicone also. Should I avoid the gel or give it a try? HELP!!


----------



## Babylard (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_The people I've seen wearing it have a white/gray cast to their face. It looks odd._

 
i have noticed this too


----------



## astronaut (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trip75* 

 
_I really want to give this stuff a go but... I recently tried bare escentuals and had an allergic reaction to it. I read somewhere on specktra that alot of people are allergic to the dimethicone. The ingredients in the chafing gel include dimethicone also. Should I avoid the gel or give it a try? HELP!!_

 
Bare essentials primer or foundation?


----------



## trip75 (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Bare essentials primer or foundation?_

 
The foundation.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 29, 2008)

does this stuff work for jsut liquid foundations or w powder also?


----------



## frocher (Mar 29, 2008)

.....


----------



## darkwater_soul (Mar 31, 2008)

My only concern with this would be the grade of dimethicone... they might be using a cheap alternative that would be bad for the delicate facial skin, and you wouldn't know it because the box won't tell you. Also, in the Smashbox there is Vit. C and grapeseed extract to be protecting the skin, whereas the monistat is just a bunch of cheap silicon parts. Just another version...


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 12, 2008)

Someone asked the beauty brains, a couple of cosmetic chemists that have an awesome blog and here is what they had to say
The Beauty Brains » Blog Archive » Is Monistat Bikini Chafing Gel A Good Makeup Primer?
they say there is little cause for alarm and with the ingredients, it seems to be suitable for primer.
For me, I like the fact it's just a simple no frills product that I can use for my primer. grapeseed irritates my skin


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 27, 2008)

Okay this might be a dumb question and it might already be answered somewhere in here, but do you guys use your Monistat with a tinted moisturizer?  I just got a new one and the tint only lasts a few hours but I think I will be counter-acting my mosturizer, primer, foundation routine being that I'm reversing the application?!!  It's summer and I'm ditching the foundation unless I go out drinkin'.  I'm gonna try it today and see how it goes...Please help!  Thanks.


----------



## .k. (Jul 14, 2008)

*how do u use your monistat chafing gel?*

I use mine mostly mixed in with moisturizer, and sometimes after moisturizer. I use about 2 pea sized drops. how much do u gals use?


----------



## amirah1980 (Jul 14, 2008)

For all you Monistat lovers out there… 

Has anyone depotted it?  If so how did you do it?  I like the idea of the tube it comes in, but I don’t love the idea of someone seeing a cream on my vanity that says “Monistat” because more than likely they will think it is for something else.  I thought of putting it in a jar, but I’m not sure how sanitary that is, etc.  I would appreciate any comments you might have about it.  

Thanks!


----------



## Raevyn (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

 Has anyone depotted it? If so how did you do it? I like the idea of the tube it comes in, but I don’t love the idea of someone seeing a cream on my vanity that says “Monistat” because more than likely they will think it is for something else. I thought of putting it in a jar, but I’m not sure how sanitary that is, etc. I would appreciate any comments you might have about it. 
 
I try to avoid products in a pot. When oxygen comes in contact with the product, it can have alot of effect (eg. breaks down certain ingredients, can oxydise certain colours etc) and apart from that, products in potted form have much higher levels of bacteria than those in tube or pump form as your constantly dipping your fingers/brush/sponge into them. This is one of the reasons I'm swapping from my MAC foundation to another brand - the further I get into the bottle, the more I break out, and personally I hate pump bottles.

If you really want to depot it, try putting into one of those squeezy bottles that are now available for air travel.






These are from an Australian company called Manicare - I'm sure you guys would have something similar at Walgreens or Walmart though. The top clicks closed, so it helps prevent bacteria entering the product, but it means you won't have Monistat sitting on your vanity. I use these bottles for all sorts of things - conditioner, mixing medium, even taking salad dressing to work for my lunch!


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 14, 2008)

Yup, It works as a primer.  There are so many products out there that use you can use for so may things.


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_blahh I wish I had read this before I went to Walmart! Must check again after class haha. *Thank god for the self-checkout*._

 
Amen! Haha. I went to buy some at CVS but our CVS doesn't have self check out (I've seen some that do!) so I didn't get it. I couldn't find it either, and I thought it would be in a section right next to the condoms, and I didn't want to just stand there staring at the condoms for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm kinda sad I just left, but it's fine. I've got enough Rimmel primer to last at least 3 more months. It's kind of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but whatever.

By the way, has anyone tried the CVS version? On MUA, the reviews (7 of them) gave it a 5 out of 5, plus it's cheaper and not made by Monistat!


----------



## astronaut (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trip75* 

 
_The foundation._

 
I'm pretty sure BE foundation doesn't contain dimethicone...


----------



## Cinci (Aug 18, 2008)

i have really oily skin and have been using this recently..  and so far, I like it!

It works great as a primer and it helps keep my skin less oily.  normally I have to blot after an hour or so, but after using this, i can go 4 or 5 hours without my face looking oily.

I also have the smash box primer.. I like it for filling in the pores on my nose and a scan on my forehead, but have found it sometimes makes my face more oily...

the monistat chafing gel works the same for me as the smashbox, except it helps keep my skin from looking so oily...  so no more buying smashbox for me...


----------



## aefreema (Aug 18, 2008)

If it's safe for the Va-Jay Jay area then I am sure it safe for the face!


----------



## tmarisco (Aug 18, 2008)

I have used both products and here is my impression:

Smashbox has virtually no smell. I know it has a lot more extracts in it than the Monistat, but I can't detect the smell. It works VERY well for me as a primer. I use bare escentuals foundation, so the primer eliminates the "powder-on-top-of skin" look for me. I formerly mixed in MAC's Vanilla Pigment in with my moisturizer, but when I started using the primer, I noticed the pigment travelling a bit more than I would have liked, so I started moisturizing first and then applying the primer with the pigment mixed into it which worked VERY nicely. 

Monistat has one major difference from Smashbox: it has a petroleum-like smell that might be unpleasant to some. Frankly, I don't care about its smell. Additionally, its texture is quite a bit thicker than the Smashbox. I prefer this thicker texture because for me, it's easier to judge how much product to dispense. 

Aside from the price, Monistat has one HUGE advantage over the Smashbox product. PACKAGING!!! Unless you get the Photofinish in the travel-size tube, it comes in a glass pump dispenser bottle. Thus, when you start running low on product, there is about a tablespoon of primer that you will never get to unless you break the glass. Monistat comes in a tube and couldn't be easier to dispense. 

ONE THING YOU SHOULD KNOW!!!!
Photofinish primer gained a lot of infamy early on because it has been known to cause severe cystic acne in people with large pores/acne prone skin/very oily skin.  For that reason, Smashbox developed a primer for oily skin (for which Monistat has no equal). If you have any of these skin issues, THINK TWICE before getting either of these products. 

My winner? Monistat by a landslide. I have no skin problems after using it, and I think a primer is an essential tool for mineral makeup wearers. I love it, I use it, and I'm sorry I dished out the money on the Smashbox in the first place.


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm bumping this up because i have a question...

Has anyone with acne prone skin tried this monistat chafing gel? i'd really love to try it but im scared it's gonna break me out


----------



## athena123 (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_I'm bumping this up because i have a question...

Has anyone with acne prone skin tried this monistat chafing gel? i'd really love to try it but im scared it's gonna break me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 HI kat, I no longer have acne prone skin, more combo/oily with the occasional breakout and no worries from this. I was really hesitant to try this primer because of all the 'cones, and I don't wear makeup everyday, but when I DO wear makeup, I want and need a smooth canvas for everything else. It hasn't caused any breakouts or irritation. Currently, I'm testing this along with Cargo blu-Ray Hi def primer and mattifier. As far as performance or appearance, its a draw. I should know within a week or so whether I plan to keep my Cargo mattifier or stick with Monistat gel on my makeup days (3-4 days a week)

Hope this helps,


----------



## Cinci (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_I'm bumping this up because i have a question...

Has anyone with acne prone skin tried this monistat chafing gel? i'd really love to try it but im scared it's gonna break me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have acne prone skin and it hasn't made me break out any more than I used to...


----------



## *JJ* (Nov 11, 2008)

why oh why isn't this available in europe??
the smashbox photofinish primer is 38 euros over here..


----------



## ambicion6 (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm glad I found this thread!!! I was going to buy this tomorrow when i go to the mall, but im going to try this out first. hopefully they have it at my walgreens or cvs!


----------



## JessicaSarahS (Dec 5, 2008)

I got mine today and I used it with mineral foundation and it worked wonderfully!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 5, 2008)

Its great! Helps concealer and foundation glide onto the skin. Helps my oily skin and my makeup lasts longer.


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_I'm bumping this up because i have a question...

Has anyone with acne prone skin tried this monistat chafing gel? i'd really love to try it but im scared it's gonna break me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It says its non comedogenic(non acne causing) so you should be fine.


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_I'm bumping this up because i have a question...

Has anyone with acne prone skin tried this monistat chafing gel? i'd really love to try it but im scared it's gonna break me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It says its non comedogenic(non acne causing) so you should be fine.


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_I'm bumping this up because i have a question...

Has anyone with acne prone skin tried this monistat chafing gel? i'd really love to try it but im scared it's gonna break me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It says its non comedogenic(non acne causing) so you should be fine.


----------



## ashk36 (Jan 3, 2009)

anyone else ever use milk of magnesia as a primer? i normally don't use primer at all, but since i've cut my bangs my forehead gets SUPER oily when i wear my hair down, so i use a little milk of magnesia on my forehead under my MMU and it works great.


----------

